

Japanese Porn Indicates 3D Television Success - evo_9
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/7.199280-Japanese-Porn-Indicates-3D-Television-Success

======
electromagnetic
Porn represents 30% of Japan's Home Video market . . . has anyone told them
there's free porn on the internet, or does that sentence not exist in
Japanese?

~~~
asdflkj
"Has anyone told these Westerners that not all porn is the same, and that
paying a premium for things you'll really enjoy is what drives most of the
world's economy?"

~~~
berntb
Please don't tell me what the Japanese are willing to pay for.

I'm going there for vacation this year -- and I'm nervous enough as it is,
wondering what kind of country invents tentacle porn... :-)

Edit: I mean, I'm a fan of HP Lovecraft and all, but...

~~~
SkyMarshal
>wondering what kind of country invents tentacle porn..

An island nation for which octopus and squid are a dietary staple and where
sex has historically not been taboo?

I get where you're coming from, though. :D

~~~
jokermatt999
I believe it also partly came about from a censorship of genitalia. Since they
could not draw phalluses, tentacles became a stand in.

Oh god, why do I know that? Damn internet...

~~~
SkyMarshal
Rofl. If it makes you feel any better, now we all know it too.

------
jim_dot
I work with 3D displays and my company has had a number of porn studios
approach us to partner to do 3D porn. Personally I'm not against the idea, but
I guess because of some of our other partners we don't want to be seen
associating with porn.

Seeing it in 3D is an interesting experience though; I think it'll be popular
with the voyeur-style porn. If done well, it really gives the sensation of
being right there.

~~~
WiseWeasel
That's when you refer them to your wholly-owned subsidiary, Jim_Dot After
Dark.

------
CapitalistCartr
Porn helped make the VCR a success, same for broadband. I suppose it could
fund 3D TV, although I'm with the other commenters in wondering what's so
great to pay for.

~~~
pan69
don't forget CD-ROM.

------
hugh3
_33 year old Satoshi Miyazaki, who spends about $21 a month on porn, says: "I
want to try it out. I need something dramatic to justify replacing my TV. This
could be the motivation."_

The guy gives his name, his age, tells the world how much he spends on porn
and that he's thinking of getting a new TV just so he can watch more porn?
There's things about Japan I'll never understand.

------
yoshiks
imagine, you have 50 inch tv, watching hd porn. you can see any * bigger than
your head. and with 3d, you can see gigantic * hopping, what a world...

They need to rely on porn, targetting younger single man, otherwise they may
fail i suppose. Do you and all your family wanna wear Matrix-like glasses just
to watch reality show, in living room?

------
GiraffeNecktie
I can just imagine the 3D titles: Avatart, Up (Yours), Boy Toy Story ...

